# Barcley custom R-360? Anything helps



## Heather (Aug 14, 2018)

I am at a loss finding information on my guitar I can only find reference to the Barcley custom R-340 never my R-360. Anyone able to shed some light who is knowledgeable with this specific brand.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Not sure if you will have much luck. Some guitars came out of the woodwork literally, and went back just as quick lol.. I have one, but did not find much info on them besides possibly a sears catalog guitar which I doubt. The thing sounds amazing, and has no cracks, warps, and is straight so I think it is some what good quality. Good luck in your search


----------



## Heather (Aug 14, 2018)

Mark Trites said:


> Not sure if you will have much luck. Some guitars came out of the woodwork literally, and went back just as quick lol.. I have one, but did not find much info on them besides possibly a sears catalog guitar which I doubt. The thing sounds amazing, and has no cracks, warps, and is straight so I think it is some what good quality. Good luck in your search


Thanks I was told that recently as well but all I can find sold by sear was their own brand Silvertone I think but could be wrong. Yes my guitar is in great condition as far as I know but it needs new strings and tuning, personally I do not play but would like to learn using this guitar. As to how it sounds I’m unsure until I have new strings and whatever adjustments are needed. I plan to take it into the folklore music company in the city soon to be looked at as well as shown how to properly maintain it. If I find out more information I will post it. Thanks for sharing your guitar.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

coolguitars.ca inventory detail


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Probably made in Japan, most people who have them seem to have bought them at Sears between 68 and 72, but Sears didn't exist back then. It would have probably been Simpsons or Simpsons-Sears. 

Can you post some pictures?

Barcley Guitar (Guitarsite)


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I picked up one of these the other day, based off of this thread and curiosity. I can tell you when I looked at the guitar I decided I would not buy it, but when I played the guitar I was really pleasantly surprised. I could not make it sound bad, buzz or anything negative. I paid what it was worth to me, to own. Looks to be a laminate top. Amazing projection and delineation between notes. Cool emblem badge, not a sticker on headstock. Wormholes on bracing wood, I think they were there when it was built, and on a Vtype brace, there is a piece of glued-on cotton material[] or fine burlap where the "V" meets. not a single stamp, number or marking inside the guitar, and the glue work is neat.

Anyone with any info on these or experience playing them, would love to hear from you!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone saw my post or am I better starting a new one?  All good, but hoping to utilize the collective for info!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I wouldn't start a new thread. Consider this a bump to give it a bit more visibility.

Are you still enjoying the guitar and not finding anything about it that concern you (i.e., structurally, playability, etc.).

Is it a smaller sized body (i.e., not a dreadnought)? Many find that size nice to play...me included.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

greco said:


> I wouldn't start a new thread. Consider this a bump to give it a bit more visibility.
> 
> Are you still enjoying the guitar and not finding anything about it that concern you (i.e., structurally, playability, etc.).
> 
> Is it a smaller sized body (i.e., not a dreadnought)? Many find that size nice to play...me included.


Played it again today, everything about it is just better than is should be! It makes beautiful noise, balanced, crisp w2hen you choose and rings on when you let it. It is not a full dreadnought size, more the same size as a full size classical, or perhaps an auditorium but this guitar has the square shoulders like a hummingbird.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stephenlouis said:


> Played it again today, everything about it is just better than is should be! It makes beautiful noise, balanced, crisp w2hen you choose and rings on when you let it. It is not a full dreadnought size, more the same size as a full size classical, or perhaps an auditorium but this guitar has the square shoulders like a hummingbird.


I had an old 70's Yamaha like that. It was small bodied and needed a neck reset. However, it always sounded great, especially given that I paid $40.00 for it...LOL


----------



## georgeschmidt45 (2 mo ago)

Heather said:


> I am at a loss finding information on my guitar I can only find reference to the Barcley custom R-340 never my R-360. Anyone able to shed some light who is knowledgeable with this specific brand.





Mark Trites said:


> Not sure if you will have much luck. Some guitars came out of the woodwork literally, and went back just as quick lol.. I have one, but did not find much info on them besides possibly a sears catalog guitar which I doubt. The thing sounds amazing, and has no cracks, warps, and is straight so I think it is some what good quality. Good luck in your search


 I picked up a Barcley Custom R-360 about ten years ago in an antique shop. Well-built in the 70s, Stays in tune, plays very well very and looks beautiful. Spruce top and Mahogany body. Because it is very lightweight I'll be using it more when I go out to play. It is being set-up and re-string and will sound even better.


----------

